
MLB Pitcher Roy Halladay Killed in Icon A5 Amphibious Airplane Crash - tortilla
http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/news/a28944/roy-halladay-killed-icon-a5-amphibious-aircraft-crashes/
======
cleetus
He was an amazing pitcher.

[http://www.espn.com/blog/sweetspot/post/_/id/84592/roy-
halla...](http://www.espn.com/blog/sweetspot/post/_/id/84592/roy-halladays-
greatness-a-product-of-preparation-and-intensity)

